# Question about wrapping meat after applying rub



## jds22 (Dec 28, 2012)

I am going to rub down 2 butts tonight, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






, and let them sit in the fridge over night.

Is it necessary to wrap them tightly in plastic wrap or can I just set them in a pan or dish and cover that with plastic wrap?

The only downside I can see is maybe the rub kind of running or sliding off if they aren't wrapped tightly but I'm just guessing here.

Any thoughts?


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 28, 2012)

Either way is fine but I like to wrap tightly in plastic wrap the set in a pan in case of any leakage.


----------



## jarjarchef (Dec 28, 2012)

When I season mine the night before I put them in a pan and wrap. Then reseason just before going into the smoker


----------



## humdinger (Dec 28, 2012)

jds, as long as you cover the dish with plastic wrap as you state above, you should be fine.

However, the main reason I wrap the meat itself in plastic is to ensure maximum usage of rub. Nothing bothers me more than seeing good rub go to waste.

- I lay out a cookie sheet, pull out about 3 feet of plastic wrap, neatly tucking the ends under the cookie sheet.

- Place the meat on the plastic wrap covered cookie sheet. Baste the top of meat with sticking agent, then rub.

- Now flip the meat so the newly rubbed side is down on the plastic. Baste and rub the rest of the meat.(Any rub that fell off while in the process is now laying on the plastic wrap).

- When you go to fold the plastic wrap over the meat, the fallen rub will be pressed up against the meat, providing maximum usage.

Note: Of course more wrap may be necessarry as needed depending on the meat, but this is the basic method I do to untilize the rub that falls off.

I'm sure I'm not the first person to think of this and I know this is probably more info than what you asked for, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to get it out there.


----------



## jds22 (Dec 28, 2012)

Ok, wrap it is. No big deal I just thoght since they are going to be sitting in a pan anyways, why wrap if I don't have too.


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 28, 2012)

I use to rub my ribs and butts the night before and then wrap them and let them rest over night but I quite doing that. Now I just rub them before they go onto the smoker. I don't notice any difference really and it saves me a lot of time not having to get the meat ready the night before. That's just me. Either way you do it is just fine.


----------



## jds22 (Dec 28, 2012)

rbranstner said:


> I use to rub my ribs and butts the night before and then wrap them and let them rest over night but I quite doing that. Now I just rub them before they go onto the smoker. I don't notice any difference really and it saves me a lot of time not having to get the meat ready the night before. That's just me. Either way you do it is just fine.


Agreed. I've done it both ways and can't tell any difference either. The only reason I'm rubbing them tonight is becase I'm putting them on at 6am. I'm trying to do as much prep work tonight as I can.


----------

